# Gold Board



## floppy (Feb 1, 2021)

I found this little gem searching the junk. Wish I could find more!!


----------



## sena (Feb 3, 2021)

The red ones contain pd


----------



## floppy (Feb 3, 2021)

Really? I need to get a better understanding of what parts of boards contain what metals. Thank you for the info!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Feb 4, 2021)

Nice find. You can sell them on eBay as vintage board for far more values.


----------



## etack (Feb 4, 2021)

sena said:


> The red ones contain pd



What are you referring too. The red boxes in the corners? The Trimmer capacitor.

Also there are 2 TaAg caps on the board if you are pulling stuff. They are the smaller of the can style caps.

The red/brown caps on the board look to be silver mica caps.

Eric


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 14, 2021)

This an preamplification module...
To ugly an not in shape for ebay,you can try.
In the center you have 4 silver case tantalum capacitor,2 small and 2 large. Transistors with gold,mica capacitors,Pd multi turn potentiometers. 

I have several in my stock,never found buyers for them....so ...soon they will became 999 Au.


----------



## etack (Jun 16, 2021)

johnny309 said:


> This an preamplification module...
> To ugly an not in shape for ebay,you can try.
> In the center you have 4 silver case tantalum capacitor,2 small and 2 large. Transistors with gold,mica capacitors,Pd multi turn potentiometers.
> 
> I have several in my stock,never found buyers for them....so ...soon they will became 999 Au.



There are only two silver cases Ta caps in the OP board. 
The two small ones. The larger ones look like paper foil caps. 


Eric


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 17, 2021)

They look like the same type....the larger ones. And using gold plate on board and putting aluminium type capacitor....will the an sin.


----------



## etack (Jun 17, 2021)

AS with anything you see on the web it could be. That would be a large Ta cap "F" case. If its a Ta cap it would most likely be a TaTa cap The can would be Ta. The only reason I say it could be is the 39 on the cap case. This makes me think of the M3900X military Ta cap part number.
But we may never know.

Paper oil caps are in the same age range of this board that why i think its them.       

Eric


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 18, 2021)

I want to know the solder composition. In gold plating indium solder was used,in order to lower the melting temperature and not dissolving the gold plating.


----------



## Sodbuster (Oct 28, 2021)

I have some old boards like those from NASA equipment posted on another thread. ( BROUGHT TO ME OVER TWO YEARS AGO )

I found out if you don't store them properly the fingers will begin to turn green, as they didn't use underplating back in the late 60's. We was putting a man on the moon but didn't understand copper migration yet. 

Think it was on GRF that I read about how NASA quit using silver plated fingers (better conductor) because in outer space the silver would grow threads or hairs in between conductors and short things out. 

I would be curious to know if your boards use the nickel underplating or not. 
Thanks for showing your old boards.


----------

